# How to remove MAP Sensor?



## Xerix (May 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So last year I removed and cleaned the Air Intake, EGR, and Throttle on my 2010 335d. After re-assembling and testing, the check engine light came back on with the same codes, but everything seemed to be running fine.

Everything is still running fine (With the Engine light on), but I have noticed my mileage has gotten a little worse over time.

So I was hoping I could take off that MAP (Part #13627792260) sensor to inspect and clean it (if possible) because my research is saying that its possible this sensor could be causing my problems.

So could someone tell me how to remove it. I think I can get to it without removing the Intake or rear engine cover, but at the same time, don't want to break it.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

It just pulls out.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Rubber grommet stays in hole. Use fingers to hold grommet in while pulling on sensor with other hand.


----------



## Xerix (May 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot,

I'll give it a try this weekend. I was worried I would break something because the damn thing just spins and it didn't look like there were any release pins.


----------



## Xerix (May 5, 2010)

Forgot to reply to this thread.

It popped right out just like you said. Thanks.

I cleaned it and put it back in, but I don't know if it did anything as it was not really dirty in the first place. I still have a bunch of fault codes that I put in another thread.

Thanks for your help,

Andrew


----------

